# Pensacola 3 Mile Fishing Pier



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Is Capt John Soulegonna get his "fishthebridge" store and lease over the new P'cola Fishing Bridge once completed? We know it's gonna be shorter but we gotta be thrilled for land locked fishers and overall access, Right? As long as the 3 Mile Bridge bottom and ecosytem isn't tore up on construction. We are pleased with the widening of Bayou Texar by the trestle. There seems to be better flow and habitat already. 

What's the expected completion date? And more importantly what are the plans for the "store" at the foot of the bridge,?

Capt John, are you out there?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I grew up fishing that bridge and even worked there for a short period of time. Caught my biggest trout there and could catch the fish i targeted year round. God, I miss it. I used to drive out there even in the rain. When the weather was crap, I would set out my rods with live shrimp and menhaden and sit in the car jammin' until i got bowed up. That trout, BTW was 28 1/2" and weighed 8lbs.:bowdown That was an awesome place to be, I met you there once while I was at work as well. Met Pier#r while sheepshead fishing with Capt. John himself as well. My lunch breaks, were fishing breaks. Hope it opens soon!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

not till dec.. of 09... Ya it's gonna take em awhile.. :banghead


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, Todd that's a fatty, how long? Looks like row laden but they don't spawn till somewhere around 33 inches.

weight?

looks like fun, thnx for the pic and update


----------



## flipthelip (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice fish! yeah any info would be great.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anybody remember the old man that pushed the shopping cart out there back in the 70s selling peanuts? He must have been 90 years old.


----------



## tigerfish (May 23, 2008)

i miss capt wyane at that bait shop


----------

